# Koozie material



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok just trying to get started , Have found some cheap Koozies on ebay but not sure if I can use them for inkjet heat transfer . They say the material is polyurethane . I have a hat press only and an HP 6500 injet printer with Avery stretchable transfer paper
Hats do ok now I want something eles to do for Fun and Gifts 
Larry


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I now have a used press to play with it is a Jetpress 12 small but the price was right . It is basic , preset temp no adjustments . so a lot of trail and error . scortched the first try pressed for 20 seconds and no protection sheet . used pillow case and 10 seconds and getting better . Not sure if teflon sheet will help[ but ordered it anyway . I'm going to call the MFG Monday to see if I can add a temp control . Ordered the koozies so hope to play with them this week 
Larry


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

stuck with not having temp adjustment MFG says no way . Got the blank Koozies in today 
Not the best quality but cheap . Pressed a few and they look good simple colored oval with a company name and web site info 
these will be good for my friend as give aways and only cost about $.50 to make I think next time insted of white I will try some colors . If I have a back ground color I should be able to press any color right ? 
Thanks for this site I'm having FUN Now 
Larry


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Trying to post a picturew of the koozie I did 
[media]http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h283/sandhopper2/010.jpg[/media]


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Smile..Larry you are having fun in this thread all by yourself. 4 post all by you I got koozies in the other day as well and yes they are cheap looking. I did press one with flock to see how it would work and it came good I guess but I think I want to try neoprene koozies instead.

What kind of paper do you have? If it is for lights then I am afraid you will not be able to do colors. 

Here is a photo of the one I did today.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

You are probably better off using the neoprene for heat pressing, also being a short run of few samples or gift items you can have a higher mark up. Koozies are such an affordable low cost item we are able to offer 250 screen printed for 147.50. We are about to launch a website that sells blank koozies for cheap and where ordering is simple fast and easy. If any one is interested in receiving special forum discounts and sample packs send me an email and I will put you on our list.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That particular Koozie is made from a polyurethane foam and it works great for heat pressing my problem is that it looks & feel cheesy. My Mom is a Zeta and I gave that one to her and she loved it but for selling I think I would like neoprene. I have a few samples of neoprene Koozies that will be here tomorrow so I will see how that goes.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree
That particular Koozie is made from a polyurethane foam and it works great for heat pressing my problem is that it looks & feel cheesy.
I too would like to do the better style , let us know how they work out 
I got 100 of the cheap ones so I will learn what works with them , My son has a DJ buisness so I will let him use these as give aways 
Thanks for responding now I don't have to talk to myself


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sandhopper2, would you be better off screen printing the Koozies? You can go to www.EZScreenPrint.com and buy some Capilary Sheets or Rolls. Watch the video to learn how to make the screen, then print them.

I believe you don't have to dry the ink on Koozies with a heat press, just air dry. I've never tried them myself, but pretty sure that's the deal with screen printing Koozies. Can anyone clarify that? 

I'm interested in some low cost Blank Koozies if anyone has some. I can use them for Promotional Items. 

If anyone has low amounts of other blanks we would be interested. God Willing, we're opening up a new shop. Going to sign the lease tomorrow, and will move our home shop about a mile away. Rent is cheap right now, $300 a month.


----------

